# chi fuma



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2007)

mentre scrive qui o li'


io!


----------



## Old lancillotto (6 Febbraio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mentre scrive qui o li'
> 
> 
> io!


 
eeeeehhhhhhh?????????


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Febbraio 2007)

Io!!

E non solo quando scrivo...


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Febbraio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> eeeeehhhhhhh?????????


 
spia accesa. 

	
	
		
		
	


	






esaurito, appunto.


devo attivare la pagine 777? OKKEI.

chi fuma mentre scrive


----------



## Old lancillotto (7 Febbraio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> spia accesa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
era il "qui o li" che non comprendevo........

Io ho un rapprto molto strano con il fumo (e figuriamoci) perchè non ho mai fumato sigarette (se non per casi sporadici e comunque senza mai aspirarle). Ho invece imparato a fumare la pipa e i sigari!!!

Negli ultimi dieci anni ho fumato spesso anche i sigarini, al punto che in certi momenti ne fumavo anche una decina al giorno...... 

Da fine novembre (tra l'altro più o meno da quando ho iniziato a scrivere qui), visto che accusavo fastidio alla respirazione dopo una fumata, ho deciso che finita la scatola, non ne avrei più acquistati. Dal primo di dicembre praticamente ho fumato solo tre sigari perchè mia moglie mi ha regalato a Natale una scatola da 25.

Tutto questo per dirti che: io non fumo qui!!!

Ho bisogno di riposo.......


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Febbraio 2007)

*sono prevedibile?*

Io non fumo ..non ho mai fumato ..non mi è neanche mai interessato provare e trovo che il fiato di chi fuma sia una delle cose meno erotiche che esistano (..se poi ha anche gli occhiali da sole.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )


----------



## Old lancillotto (7 Febbraio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non fumo ..non ho mai fumato ..non mi è neanche mai interessato provare e trovo che il fiato di chi fuma sia una delle cose meno erotiche che esistano *(..se poi ha anche gli occhiali da sole*....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Febbraio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non fumo ..non ho mai fumato ..non mi è neanche mai interessato provare e *trovo che il fiato di chi fuma sia una delle cose meno erotiche che esistano* (..se poi ha anche gli occhiali da sole....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T'assicuro che c'è chi non la pensa così!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Però non porto gli occhiali da sole!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Febbraio 2007)

*ovvio...*



trottolino ha detto:


> T'assicuro che c'è chi non la pensa così!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...poi dipende com'è chi fuma 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...si possono fare eccezioni...
..però bleh...meglio no 

	
	
		
		
	


	



​


----------



## Bruja (7 Febbraio 2007)

*Idem*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...poi dipende com'è chi fuma
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Non fumo neppure io, da ragazza qualche sigaretta, ma visto che alla fine con o senza non cambiava nulla, ho eliminato una cosa che non mi serviva a nulla se non a creare problemi alla salute............ 
Chi fuma non lo perseguo, ho un atteggiamento indifferente purchè non lo faccia dove è proibito e soprattutto dove ci sono vecchi e bambini.
Comuqnue la domanda era chi fuma qui..................no ne qui nè altrove.
Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (7 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non fumo neppure io, da ragazza qualche sigaretta, ma visto che alla fine con o senza non cambiava nulla, ho eliminato una cosa che non mi serviva a nulla se non a creare problemi alla salute............
> Chi fuma non lo perseguo, ho un atteggiamento indifferente purchè non lo faccia dove è proibito e soprattutto dove ci sono vecchi e bambini.
> Comuqnue la domanda era chi fuma qui..................*no ne qui nè altrove*.
> Bruja


 
Eppure..... d'inverno..... fuori al freddo.....


----------



## Lettrice (7 Febbraio 2007)

Fumare cosa? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ..hihihihi


----------



## La Lupa (7 Febbraio 2007)

Io fuma.


----------



## Old Lilith (7 Febbraio 2007)

anche io fumo, ma non qui per ovvi motivi (sono in ufficio)
è una cosa che mi piace e non ho mai provato neanche a smettere  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ciao
lil


----------



## Old fun (7 Febbraio 2007)

*fumo*

Fumatore incallito, ma rispettoso.
Fumo qui, e fumo dovunque.
Brutto viziaccio, non riesco a smettere


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Febbraio 2007)

morale della favola, siamo dei puzzoni.

ci ho la testa per aria oggi...


----------



## Old Fa. (7 Febbraio 2007)

Manca solo che fumo anche quando dormo.

Questa mattina mi sono alzato con un dolore assurdo al polmone destro, ... non ho capito cosa avessi: nel dubbio, ... ho fumato un paio di sigarette, ... poi è passato tutto  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: e c'è pure chi dice che la sigaretta fa male ....


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (7 Febbraio 2007)

Anche io fumo come un turco, dovrei smettere ma non riesco........brutto vizio........per la salute e da un pò di tempo anche per il portafogli


----------



## Old Fa. (7 Febbraio 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Anche io fumo come un turco, dovrei smettere ma non riesco........brutto vizio........per la salute e da un pò di tempo anche per il portafogli


Io ho smesso di cercare le sigarette di marca, tanto fumerei anche i miei vestiti se potessi.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comprati le Pall Mall Fabrizio, costano niente, fumi uguale, ... ed è tutta salute


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (7 Febbraio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Io ho smesso di cercare le sigarette di marca, tanto fumerei anche i miei vestiti se potessi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Già fatto caro, ma qualche giorno fa sono aumentate, ormai non ci si salva piu'


----------



## MariLea (7 Febbraio 2007)

me le merit


----------



## Old lancillotto (7 Febbraio 2007)

Complimenti ragazzi miei produttori di catrame.............

Spero solo che non farete la fine di mia madre........

La cara donna ha fumato tutta la vita, come mio padre, mio fratello, mia cognata e ora pure mia nipote...... Anche dopo la morte di mio padre, mia madre continuava ad affermare: "la sigarezza è l'unica soddisfazione che ho dalla vita, morirò un anno prima, ma io continuo a fumare!"

Con questo spirito mia madre ha continuato a fumare dalle 15 alle 20 sigarette al giorno fino a quando un giorno il medico le chiese: 
"Signora, quanti anni ha?"
"72" (lei quasi orgogliosa)
"Vuole compiere i 73 anni?"
"Certo"
"Allora smetta di fumare!!!"

Glielo ha detto in modo così perentorio che ha mollato tutte le sigarette, purtroppo per lei (e per me) era troppo tardi perchè durante i controlli fatti circa due mesi dopo in day hospital, lei pensava di uscire, invece le hanno fatto firmate una carte e portata d'urgenza in sala operatoria: due bypass e una protesi ad una valvola cardiaca!!!

Da allora mia madre ha avuto peggioramenti costanti, oggi ha un enfisema cronico, insufficienza renale, insufficienza respiratoria, probabilmente un bypass occluso, un altro da fare, ha vari problemi da effetti collaterali per tutti i farmaci che prende, e ogni volta che un medico la visita alza gli occhi al cielo.

Mia madre si lamenta sempre perchè non capisce come mai lei è ridotta così, io le rammento tutte le sigarette, e con gusto sadico (è l'unica soddisfazione che mi rimane) le sottolineo che se si lamenta tanto, perchè non riprende a fumare, in fondo lei ha sempre detto che sarebbe morta un anno prima.......... fra qualche mese compirà 81 anni!!

Negli ultimi due anni 4 volte in ospedale me l'hanno data per morta, ma lei rimane qui a lamentarsi, ha trascinarsi, ha chiedersi perchè sta così male, ecc ecc......


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Febbraio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> morale della favola, siamo dei puzzoni.
> 
> ci ho la testa per aria oggi...


La mia è andata... in fumo!!


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Febbraio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Complimenti ragazzi miei produttori di catrame.............
> 
> Spero solo che non farete la fine di mia madre........
> 
> ...


Non per difendere sempre la categoria...ma siam sicuri che senza le sigarette non avrebbe avuto (almeno in parte) qualcuno di quei problemi?
Lei a 81 anni intanto c'è arrivata... e quelli che non han mai straviziato nè col fumo nè con l'alcool , vita sana e sportiva e a 50 anni si ritrovano con qualcosa? 

Io son fatalista, l'ho già detto?....quando è scritto...è scritto! Sigarette o no...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (7 Febbraio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Complimenti ragazzi miei produttori di catrame.............
> 
> Spero solo che non farete la fine di mia madre........
> 
> ...


Dovrebbero usare il tuo post per la campagna antifumo.......riuscirebbe a far smettere tanta gente......


----------



## MariLea (7 Febbraio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Complimenti ragazzi miei produttori di catrame.............
> 
> *Spero solo che non farete la fine di mia madre........*
> 
> ...


DOV'E' L'EMOTICON DEGLI SCONGIURI???????


----------



## Old lancillotto (7 Febbraio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Non per difendere sempre la categoria...ma siam sicuri che senza le sigarette non avrebbe avuto (almeno in parte) qualcuno di quei problemi?
> Lei a 81 anni intanto c'è arrivata... e quelli che non han mai straviziato nè col fumo nè con l'alcool , vita sana e sportiva e a 50 anni si ritrovano con qualcosa?
> 
> Io son fatalista, l'ho già detto?....quando è scritto...è scritto! Sigarette o no...


Hai ragione, anch'io sono abbastanza fatalista, magari moriva sotto un camion mentre faceva jogging........

Il problema in questo caso è che il fumo calcifica le arterie, indurisce i polmoni, aumenta il rischio di osteoporosi perchè rovina le ossa. Non sto nemmeno a citare il rischio tumori perchè tanto quello è un rischio che si corre anche sono vivendo in città.....

Quello che sottolineo non è il pericolo di morte da sigarette, ma la qualità di vita che si vive in vecchia e che si da in eredità a chi deve accudirti e sopportarti tutti i giorni come purtroppo è capitato a me che me ne sono andato di casa appena possibile...... Oggi sono qui con il sedere ad accudirla, portarla a fare visite, conosco tutti gli ospedali della provincia, nonchè le sale di rianimazione e terapie intensive. Nel 2005 ho perso sei mesi di lavoro per seguirla nei vari ospedali!!! 

Senza parlare dei problemi che ha causato e continua a causare alla mia situazione famigliare. E' facile dire "sono fatalista", ma quando hai una persona che per fare una rampa di scale di impiega due minuti e deve avere sempre il bagno comodo perchè deve continuare ad prendere diuretici, ti assicuro che maledici le sigarette!!!!

Io ti auguro nel tuo fatalismo di non pesare sui tuoi parenti incolpevoli delle tue scelte


----------



## Old lancillotto (7 Febbraio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> DOV'E' L'EMOTICON DEGLI SCONGIURI???????


Emoticon??? Tocca il pacco al primo che passa, lui sarà contento e tu avrai fatto gli scongiuri....... poi da cosa nasce cosa........


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (7 Febbraio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Non per difendere sempre la categoria...ma siam sicuri che senza le sigarette non avrebbe avuto (almeno in parte) qualcuno di quei problemi?
> Lei a 81 anni intanto c'è arrivata... e quelli che non han mai straviziato nè col fumo nè con l'alcool , vita sana e sportiva e a 50 anni si ritrovano con qualcosa?
> 
> Io son fatalista, l'ho già detto?....quando è scritto...è scritto! Sigarette o no...


 
la penso come te, però è provato che il fumo danneggia cuore e polmoni, comunque ti dò una motivazione in piu' per smettere........sembra che il fumo agisca anche sulla ns virilità impedendo al sangue di confluire lì........mi sa che se la notizia sarà confermata incomincerò a pensare di smettere seriamente


----------



## Old Vulvia (7 Febbraio 2007)

*ricordi..*

Io ho smesso di fumare ben 10 anni fa.. una delle decisioni più soddisfacenti che ho mai preso!

Prima fumavo un pacchetto al giorno di sigarette Rothmans slim  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   che mi conferivano un'aria così sofisticata.. ricordo che ad un corso universitario persino alcuni ragazzi avevano cambiato marca per copiarmi.. che stile (detto fra noi "una gnocca da paura"  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ). 

Ho smesso convinta però i primi tempi di tanto in tanto sognavo di trovarmi ai piedi di una quercia ricoperta di finissime sigarettine dal retrogusto amaro così particolare..

Ho conservato un pacchetto appena aperto per anni nel cassetto della mia scrivania, ogni tanto le guardavo con affetto però fisicamente non c'è paragone: senza fumo sto una favola.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (7 Febbraio 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Io ho smesso di fumare ben 10 anni fa.. una delle decisioni più soddisfacenti che ho mai preso!
> 
> Prima fumavo un pacchetto al giorno di sigarette Rothmans slim
> 
> ...


 
Complimenti per la forza di volontà, io non avrei resistito avendole lì a portata di mano


----------



## Old Fa. (7 Febbraio 2007)

Io quando lascio gli appartamenti che frequento, lo faccio sempre di sera.

Di giorno i proprietari si accorgerebbero facilmente che il bianco dei muri iniziali sono diventati color crema.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Infatti, gli consiglio sempre di fare un colore perenne sui muri, ... uno spugnato arancione o giallo scuro, ... stile antico: così non ridipingi più l'appartamento nemmeno se ci sono 100 turchi "fumogeni" in 24 metri quadrati.

PS: sono deluso per le Pall Mall, ... ero convinto che avrebbero resistito sul prezzo, ... ma se aumentano le tasse sulle sigarette per le solite balle assurde, ... ovvio che anche i produttori aumentano il prezzo. Come le compagnie aeree che sono obbligate a mettere a norma i loro veicoli per l'inquinamento (nuova norma europea di un mese fa), ... in meno di 2 hanno già aumentato il prezzo ai passeggeri .... pagano i soliti clienti sfigati l'inquinamento, ... solo per transitare sui loro catorci di veicoli che saranno fuori norma per i prossimi 10 anni.


----------



## Old Vulvia (7 Febbraio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Emoticon??? Tocca il pacco al primo che passa, lui sarà contento e tu avrai fatto gli scongiuri....... poi da cosa nasce cosa........
















    (Però mica male come giustificazione.. )


----------



## MariLea (7 Febbraio 2007)

è una vecchia battutaccia 

	
	
		
		
	


	




gli scongiuri vanno fatti sul forum, è qui che da un pò butta giù frasi maleauguranti...


----------



## Old lancillotto (7 Febbraio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> è una vecchia battutaccia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Vuoi "BUTTARE" giù me per caso?????


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Febbraio 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> la penso come te, però è provato che il fumo danneggia cuore e polmoni, comunque ti dò una motivazione in piu' per smettere........sembra che il fumo agisca anche sulla ns virilità impedendo al sangue di confluire lì........mi sa che se la notizia sarà confermata incomincerò a pensare di smettere seriamente


Fabri, io fumo da quando avevo 14 anni (circa 20 sigarette al giorno)...ho sempre fatto sport, finchè ho giocato a pallone (ho smesso quattro anni fa per problemi alle caviglie) ho fatto il mediano...faccio sci di fondo e immersioni...non ho mai sentito la necessità di smettere perchè il fiato non mi è mai mancato....

Al momento il sangue continua a fluire copioso  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...se come per il fiato, anche il resto non me lo sentirò mancare, credo che ci vorranno altre motivazioni!!


----------



## Old Vulvia (8 Febbraio 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Complimenti per la forza di volontà, io non avrei resistito avendole lì a portata di mano


Non so se è una bella cosa ma noto io stessa d'avere caratterialmente un certo lato "drastico" che si è intensificato negli anni: quando sono convinta, non torno più indietro.
Questo anche nelle relazioni e lascio sbigottiti i destinatari di tali decisioni..


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (8 Febbraio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Fabri, io fumo da quando avevo 14 anni (circa 20 sigarette al giorno)...ho sempre fatto sport, finchè ho giocato a pallone (ho smesso quattro anni fa per problemi alle caviglie) ho fatto il mediano...faccio sci di fondo e immersioni...non ho mai sentito la necessità di smettere perchè il fiato non mi è mai mancato....
> 
> Al momento il sangue continua a fluire copioso
> 
> ...


 
Naturalmente, volevo solo dire che le sigarette ne combinano di casini


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (8 Febbraio 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Non so se è una bella cosa ma noto io stessa d'avere caratterialmente un certo lato "drastico" che si è intensificato negli anni: quando sono convinta, non torno più indietro.
> Questo anche nelle relazioni e lascio sbigottiti i destinatari di tali decisioni..


 
Per quanto riguarda le relazioni con le persone anche io sono così, non sopporto essere deluso da qualcuno di cui mi fidavo, non c'è niente da fare le allontano.

Comunque per me essere così è una bella qualità


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Febbraio 2007)

E' inutile cercare di convincere un fumatore!!

Lo vedo con mia figlia che forse solo ora sta comprendendo questo concetto!!! Lei, come tanti giovani di questa nuova società, soffre di crisi d'asma, credo che l'asma sarà il male più diffuso fra qualche anno. Nonostante queste crisi che le prendono per svariati motivi, tra cui l'ansia che l'assale in determinate situazioni della vita, lei fuma!!! 

E' arrivata a scegliersi le sigarette più innocue dal punto di vista catrame/nicotina, però appena si sente un po' meglio arriva a farsi tranquillamente quelle 10 sigarette al giorno e 10 sono quelle che spesso riesco a contare io che non sto con lei.

Il fumo, come l'alcol ha la prerogativa di non lasciare segni tangibili fino a quando è troppo tardi. Se ogni mattina alzandosi e specchiandosi dovessimo vederci imbruttiti in viso per i danni causati da alcol e sigarette, allora potremmo comprendere. Questi danni invece li abbiamo negli organi interni, riusciamo a fare le stesse cose del giorno prima, quindi crediamo di non aver subito danni.

Come un auto che si usura..... i freni funzionano sempre anche se le pastiglie si consumano, arriva però il giorno in cui devono essere cambiate, come tutte le altre parti del motore.

Il fumo è più sudbolo ancora dell'alcol, perchè quest'ultimo qualche strascico ogni tanto te lo lascia, ma molti fanno l'abitudine anche alle sbronze.....

E non ditemi che sto facendo del terrorismo, perchè tanto i fumatori hanno sempre le stesse risposte (come i traditori):
- smetto quando voglio
- il mio non è un vizio, ma un piacere
- tanto di qualcosa si deve morire
- è l'unico piacere della vita
- .......

ci sono circa una decina di VALIDI motivi per non affrontare il problema. Come detto sopra, io auguro a tutti di non far pagare agli altri l'errore delle proprie scelte, sia per chi ha commesso tali errori, sia per chi è costretto a subirli come io con mia madre.


----------



## Old fun (8 Febbraio 2007)

*hai ragione*



lancillotto ha detto:


> E' inutile cercare di convincere un fumatore!!
> 
> Lo vedo con mia figlia che forse solo ora sta comprendendo questo concetto!!! Lei, come tanti giovani di questa nuova società, soffre di crisi d'asma, credo che l'asma sarà il male più diffuso fra qualche anno. Nonostante queste crisi che le prendono per svariati motivi, tra cui l'ansia che l'assale in determinate situazioni della vita, lei fuma!!!
> 
> ...


O come hai ragione.......ma c'è un altra ragione che spinge il fumatore a non voler smettere, ed è quella che semplicemente non considera il problema, fuma perchè vuole e pure perchè gli piace.......
Un pazzo??? Si ed io sono uno di quelli (non me ne vanto, ma è così)


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Febbraio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> O come hai ragione.......ma c'è un altra ragione che spinge il fumatore a non voler smettere, ed è quella che semplicemente non considera il problema, fuma perchè vuole e pure perchè gli piace.......
> Un pazzo??? Si ed io sono uno di quelli (non me ne vanto, ma è così)


L'ho citato nel breve elenco.... mia figlia continua a dire che "le piace fumare", anche se dato il suo problema di salute è la cosa che ha inorridito tutti i medici, anche medici fumatori!!!

Ho voluto intenzionalmente citare i due esempi, quello dello specchio e quello dell'auto, proprio perchè fino a quando il danno non lo vedi, non lo consideri.

Tu inizieresti una corsa senza aver guardato tutte le parti fondamentali dell'auto??? E a quale percentuale di affidabilità ti senti sicuro???


----------



## Bruja (8 Febbraio 2007)

*Giusto per saperlo*

*Cosa c'è nel fumo*
Per le sigarette vengono utilizzate *le foglie del tabacco essiccate e trattate con diversi additivi aromatici *che ne migliorano il sapore; oggi si utilizzano miscele composte da diversi tipi di tabacco e da altri ingredienti tenuti nascosti dai produttori. Quando il fumatore "tira", inspira direttamente il fumo prodotto dal tabacco che brucia, il quale agisce su labbra, cavità orale, gola, trachea; inoltre bisogna considerare il fumo prodotto dalla trasformazione della sigaretta in brace che, attraverso il naso, raggiunge anch'esso la trachea dove si concentrano i due tipi di fumo. Dalla combustione del tabacco e della carta che lo avvolge *si sviluppa un fumo contenente 4.000 sostanze diverse delle quali 40 considerate cancerogene*.​[Il fumo contiene *sostanze irritanti* come l'acido cianidrico, l'acroleina, la formaldeide, l'ammoniaca, il monossido di carbonio e l'acido prussico, immediatamente dannose per l'apparato respiratorio. La loro azione si esplica specialmente sulla mucosa di rivestimento dei bronchi e particolarmente su quelle cellule provviste di ciglia deputate alla pulizia che impediscono l'entrata nel polmone alle polveri, ai germi e alle sostanze tossiche in genere. Vengono così ostacolati i meccanismi di difesa dei polmoni, si favoriscono infezioni perché gli organi sono più esposti e indeboliti; se l'azione irritante continua, viene alterato anche il normale processo di rinnovamento cellulare dei polmoni. La continua azione irritante del fumo finisce per provocare la tosse, un'eccessiva secrezione di muco e, con il passare del tempo, anche patologie come la bronchite cronica e l'enfisema polmonare. Il primo sintomo di questi effetti dannosi sono proprio la tosse e il catarro che il fumatore accusa preferibilmente al mattino.

Il fumo delle sigarette contiene anche *24 metalli* *tra i quali il cadmio* che nel sangue dei fumatori è da 3 a 4 volte superiore rispetto ai non fumatori.

Altra presenza pericolosa è quella rappresentata dal *benzolo*, che nuoce specialmente agli organi emopoietici e può essere quindi causa di leucemie.​

*di sicuro effetto cancerogeno sull'apparato respiratorio, sul cavo orale, sulla gola e sulle corde vocali*; tra le sostanze, comprese sotto il nome di catrame, *le più pericolose sono il benzopirene e gli idrocarburi aromatici* capaci di attraversare la placenta e di causare effetti tossici cumulativi. Immediato risultato del catrame è il colore giallo dei denti, il gusto di amaro in bocca e l'irritazione alle vie respiratorie.

con la respirazione, "bloccando" l'emoglobina del sangue in una percentuale persino del 15% nel forte fumatore, riducendo la possibilità del sangue di trasportare ossigeno ai tessuti: la capacità del monossido di carbonio di legare l'emoglobina è infatti 325 volte superiore a quella dell'ossigeno. Il risultato di questo è che i tessuti sono parzialmente privati di ossigeno e il cuore deve lavorare con un impegno maggiore; si ha una degenerazione adiposa dei vasi e la loro calcificazione, la pelle invecchia precocemente, i capelli sono più deboli e il rendimento fisico cala.


Il filtro della sigaretta può parzialmente ridurre la quantità delle sostanze che arrivano nelle vie respiratorie, ma certo non è in grado do eliminarle: gli esperti raccomandano infatti di *fumare la sigarette fino a un massimo di 2/3* perché le prime boccate sono meno dannose grazie al fatto che il filtro e il tabacco assorbono la nicotina e il catrame. Nella parte finale della sigaretta il tabacco, che viene inalato e fumato, è così saturo di nicotina e di altri composti chimici da inondare le pareti polmonari con catrame liquido in una quantità tale da causare secrezioni maggiori che quelle avute durante il fumo degli altri 2/3 di sigaretta.​

Ovviamente non menziono neppure la nicotina ormai riconosciuta a tutti gli effetti una droga assuefacente.
Bruja​ 
p.s. Se non vedete ancora effetti collaterali, abbiate fede, arrivano............​


----------



## Lettrice (8 Febbraio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> L'ho citato nel breve elenco.... mia figlia continua a dire che "le piace fumare", anche se dato il suo problema di salute è la cosa che ha inorridito tutti i medici, anche medici fumatori!!!
> 
> Ho voluto intenzionalmente citare i due esempi, quello dello specchio e quello dell'auto, proprio perchè fino a quando il danno non lo vedi, non lo consideri.
> 
> Tu inizieresti una corsa senza aver guardato tutte le parti fondamentali dell'auto??? E a quale percentuale di affidabilità ti senti sicuro???


Guarda Lancy che il cancro viene anche a i non fumatori... l'invecchiamento della pelle e' un problema anche per chi non fuma ... le patatine fritte ammazzano piu' della sigaretta ... piu' o meno  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...

Onestamente io fumo sporadicamente ma ho fumato assiduamente.. e ti assicuro che sono in perfetta salute 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...

...TOCCANDO FERRO


----------



## Old fun (8 Febbraio 2007)

*sbadato sono*



lancillotto ha detto:


> L'ho citato nel breve elenco.... mia figlia continua a dire che "le piace fumare", anche se dato il suo problema di salute è la cosa che ha inorridito tutti i medici, anche medici fumatori!!!
> 
> Ho voluto intenzionalmente citare i due esempi, quello dello specchio e quello dell'auto, proprio perchè fino a quando il danno non lo vedi, non lo consideri.
> 
> Tu inizieresti una corsa senza aver guardato tutte le parti fondamentali dell'auto??? E a quale percentuale di affidabilità ti senti sicuro???


 
Hai ragione, anche se e questo è un problema della mente umana (almeno secondo me), mi spiego, è vero, controllo tutte le parti importanti della mia auto, so che qualcosa si potrebbe rompere e la vettura diventerebbe incontrollabile e allora la controllo, mentre per quanto riguarda il mio fisico, invece penso (e sbaglio lo so) di poterlo controllare sempre e comunque...e come dici tu il danno non lo consideri perchè ti autoconvinci che non c'è.........


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> *Cosa c'è nel fumo*
> 
> Per le sigarette vengono utilizzate *le foglie del tabacco essiccate e trattate con diversi additivi aromatici *che ne migliorano il sapore; oggi si utilizzano miscele composte da diversi tipi di tabacco e da altri ingredienti tenuti nascosti dai produttori. Quando il fumatore "tira", inspira direttamente il fumo prodotto dal tabacco che brucia, il quale agisce su labbra, cavità orale, gola, trachea; inoltre bisogna considerare il fumo prodotto dalla trasformazione della sigaretta in brace che, attraverso il naso, raggiunge anch'esso la trachea dove si concentrano i due tipi di fumo. Dalla combustione del tabacco e della carta che lo avvolge *si sviluppa un fumo contenente 4.000 sostanze diverse delle quali 40 considerate cancerogene*.​[Il fumo contiene *sostanze irritanti* come l'acido cianidrico, l'acroleina, la formaldeide, l'ammoniaca, il monossido di carbonio e l'acido prussico, immediatamente dannose per l'apparato respiratorio. La loro azione si esplica specialmente sulla mucosa di rivestimento dei bronchi e particolarmente su quelle cellule provviste di ciglia deputate alla pulizia che impediscono l'entrata nel polmone alle polveri, ai germi e alle sostanze tossiche in genere. Vengono così ostacolati i meccanismi di difesa dei polmoni, si favoriscono infezioni perché gli organi sono più esposti e indeboliti; se l'azione irritante continua, viene alterato anche il normale processo di rinnovamento cellulare dei polmoni. La continua azione irritante del fumo finisce per provocare la tosse, un'eccessiva secrezione di muco e, con il passare del tempo, anche patologie come la bronchite cronica e l'enfisema polmonare. Il primo sintomo di questi effetti dannosi sono proprio la tosse e il catarro che il fumatore accusa preferibilmente al mattino.
> 
> ...


Carina la Bruja......


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Febbraio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda Lancy che il cancro viene anche a i non fumatori... l'invecchiamento della pelle e' un problema anche per chi non fuma ... le patatine fritte ammazzano piu' della sigaretta ... piu' o meno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non ho detto che non fumando si diventa eterni...... ho detto soltanto che migliori la tua vecchiaia (se la raggiungi)

Inoltre in uno dei primi post ho detto che non relazionavo sigarette con tumori, perchè già solo lo smog che respiri in città è tossico quanto le sigarette. Poi ci sono mille sostanze con le quali veniamo in contatto tutti i giorni, e anche se vivessimo in una campana di vetro, saremmo comunque bombardati da raggi cosmici (raggi x, neutrini, raggi gamma e beta, ecc) provenienti dallo spazio......... e poi, non vorrai rinunciare alla tintarella????

Ripeto, di qualcosa si deve morire, ma in molti casi possiamo scegliere come morire..... anche nella morte si può avere dignità


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (8 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> *Cosa c'è nel fumo*
> 
> Per le sigarette vengono utilizzate *le foglie del tabacco essiccate e trattate con diversi additivi aromatici *che ne migliorano il sapore; oggi si utilizzano miscele composte da diversi tipi di tabacco e da altri ingredienti tenuti nascosti dai produttori. Quando il fumatore "tira", inspira direttamente il fumo prodotto dal tabacco che brucia, il quale agisce su labbra, cavità orale, gola, trachea; inoltre bisogna considerare il fumo prodotto dalla trasformazione della sigaretta in brace che, attraverso il naso, raggiunge anch'esso la trachea dove si concentrano i due tipi di fumo. Dalla combustione del tabacco e della carta che lo avvolge *si sviluppa un fumo contenente 4.000 sostanze diverse delle quali 40 considerate cancerogene*.​[Il fumo contiene *sostanze irritanti* come l'acido cianidrico, l'acroleina, la formaldeide, l'ammoniaca, il monossido di carbonio e l'acido prussico, immediatamente dannose per l'apparato respiratorio. La loro azione si esplica specialmente sulla mucosa di rivestimento dei bronchi e particolarmente su quelle cellule provviste di ciglia deputate alla pulizia che impediscono l'entrata nel polmone alle polveri, ai germi e alle sostanze tossiche in genere. Vengono così ostacolati i meccanismi di difesa dei polmoni, si favoriscono infezioni perché gli organi sono più esposti e indeboliti; se l'azione irritante continua, viene alterato anche il normale processo di rinnovamento cellulare dei polmoni. La continua azione irritante del fumo finisce per provocare la tosse, un'eccessiva secrezione di muco e, con il passare del tempo, anche patologie come la bronchite cronica e l'enfisema polmonare. Il primo sintomo di questi effetti dannosi sono proprio la tosse e il catarro che il fumatore accusa preferibilmente al mattino.
> 
> ...


 
beh per spiegarvi quanto io sia assuefatto alle sigarette........un giorno ne ho accesa una, dopo 2 tirate l'ho appoggiata nel posacenere, mi sono distratto un attimo..... e ne ho presa un'altra dal pacchetto e l'ho accesa.......subito me ne sono accorto, ho pensato oddio sono proprio messo male...........ma continuo a fumare


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Febbraio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Non ho detto che non fumando si diventa eterni...... ho detto soltanto che migliori la tua vecchiaia (se la raggiungi)
> 
> Inoltre in uno dei primi post ho detto che non relazionavo sigarette con tumori, perchè già solo lo smog che respiri in città è tossico quanto le sigarette. Poi ci sono mille sostanze con le quali veniamo in contatto tutti i giorni, e anche se vivessimo in una campana di vetro, saremmo comunque bombardati da raggi cosmici (raggi x, neutrini, raggi gamma e beta, ecc) provenienti dallo spazio......... e poi, non vorrai rinunciare alla tintarella????
> 
> *Ripeto, di qualcosa si deve morire, ma in molti casi possiamo scegliere come morire..... anche nella morte si può avere dignità*


Che dignità c'è in un bel coccolone a 50 anni? Eppure arriva!

Parlare di dignità nella morte, correlandola con le sigarette, mi sembra pari a un passaggio di 6° grado per un alpinista...


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Febbraio 2007)

O...come diceva quello...voglio consegnare alla morte un corpo distrutto!


----------



## Lettrice (8 Febbraio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Non ho detto che non fumando si diventa eterni...... ho detto soltanto che migliori la tua vecchiaia (se la raggiungi)
> 
> Inoltre in uno dei primi post ho detto che non relazionavo sigarette con tumori, perchè già solo lo smog che respiri in città è tossico quanto le sigarette. Poi ci sono mille sostanze con le quali veniamo in contatto tutti i giorni, e anche se vivessimo in una campana di vetro, saremmo comunque bombardati da raggi cosmici (raggi x, neutrini, raggi gamma e beta, ecc) provenienti dallo spazio......... e poi, non vorrai rinunciare alla tintarella????
> 
> Ripeto, di qualcosa si deve morire, ma in molti casi possiamo scegliere come morire..... anche nella morte si può avere dignità


Non vedo nessuna dignita' in un tumore al cervello a 33 anni... un virus lasciato nel cervello dal morbillo a 18 anni ... o seccato da una macchina a 23 ...Lancy dai cerchiamo di essere iperrealisti


----------



## La Lupa (8 Febbraio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> O...come diceva quello...voglio consegnare alla morte un corpo distrutto!









Io ho sempre pensato che quando mi riterrò sufficientemente vecchia, diciamo intorno ai 90/100, incomincerò a farmi di brutto.

Sai che ficata?
Seccare di overdose a 120 anni?

Ti passi gli ultimi anni di vita da fattone, non te frega più un cazzo di niente, quello che dovevi fare l'hai fatto e te ne vai così, vedendo i draghi.

Devo solo organizzarmi per avere dei nipoti che mi procurino la roba, perchè i pusher che conosco saranno già tutti morti.

Quando poi lessi La Fata carabina anni fa, scoprii di non essere sola a questo mondo!


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Febbraio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Non ho detto che non fumando si diventa eterni...... ho detto soltanto che migliori la tua vecchiaia (se la raggiungi)
> 
> Inoltre in uno dei primi post ho detto che non relazionavo sigarette con tumori, perchè già solo lo smog che respiri in città è tossico quanto le sigarette. Poi ci sono mille sostanze con le quali veniamo in contatto tutti i giorni, e anche se vivessimo in una campana di vetro, saremmo comunque bombardati da raggi cosmici (raggi x, neutrini, raggi gamma e beta, ecc) provenienti dallo spazio......... e poi, non vorrai rinunciare alla tintarella????
> 
> *Ripeto, di qualcosa si deve morire, ma in molti casi possiamo scegliere come morire..... anche nella morte si può avere dignità*


Vi scandalizzate per quello che ho scritto, ma non lo avete letto bene. Non ho detto che non fumare si vive eternamente e che si ha la garanzia di morire "dignitosamente", conosco persone morte di cirrosi epatica pur essendo astemie......


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Febbraio 2007)

Citazione:
Originalmente inviato da *lancillotto*  
_Non ho detto che non fumando si diventa eterni...... ho detto soltanto che migliori la tua vecchiaia (se la raggiungi)_

_Inoltre in uno dei primi post ho detto che non relazionavo sigarette con tumori, perchè già solo lo smog che respiri in città è tossico quanto le sigarette. Poi ci sono mille sostanze con le quali veniamo in contatto tutti i giorni, e anche se vivessimo in una campana di vetro, saremmo comunque bombardati da raggi cosmici (raggi x, neutrini, raggi gamma e beta, ecc) provenienti dallo spazio......... e poi, non vorrai rinunciare alla tintarella????_

_*Ripeto, di qualcosa si deve morire, ma in molti casi possiamo scegliere come morire..... anche nella morte si può avere dignità*_

E' proprio perchè ti abbiamo letto bene che vediamo stridente quell'ultima frase: *QUASI MAI* possiamo scegliere come morire!!!


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Febbraio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> E' proprio perchè ti abbiamo letto bene che vediamo stridente quell'ultima frase: *QUASI MAI* possiamo scegliere come morire!!!


Non so se non ci intendiamo sui termini, o se semplicemente non c'è la volontà di trovarsi. Non penso che uno si sieda a tavola, prenda il menù e dica: "voglio morire di morte violenta", oppure "preferisto un bell'infarto fulminante!"

Nessuno sa quanto sarà lunga la vita, potrebbe essere centenaria o non raggiungere nemmeno l'adolescenza, ma appunto per questo che le proprie risorse devono essere dosate.

Come il consumo abnorne di energia che stiamo facendo, fra circa 50 anni saremo in crisi mondiale, ma tutti pensano al presente, chissenefrega del futuro..... e noi tutti consumiamo energia inutile e sprechiamo l'acqua che a breve diventerà più costosa della benzina........

La lungimiranza purtroppo è uno stato mentale che deve essere acquisito con l'esperienza.....

Comunque rispetto l'opinione di tutti, come già detto so che niente può convincere un fumatore. Personalmente penso siano fin troppo vessati, io non avrei mai votato per le leggi così restrittive nei locali pubblici, avrei lasciato al gestore di stabilire il tipo di clientela da servire.......


----------



## Bruja (8 Febbraio 2007)

*Uffa*

Come la fate lunga..................fumate finchè vi pare!
Lancillotto vi ha detto che vita del cavolo fa per accudire sua madre fumatrice incallita che adesso fa PESARE la sua vita o presunta tale su chi le sta intorno. Bell'esempio di libertà che non lede quella altrui.
La libertà di morire per ciò che si vuole l'avete...... e siccome si muore perchè si è vivi, è anche vero che si muore anche per COME si è vissuto.
La manfrina della malattia fulminante e del coccolone a 18 anni vale quella del biglietto della lotteria.............capita, ma se mi dite che il fumo non ha effetti collaterali significa che avete deciso di vedere quello che vi pare circa le sue patologie connesse.
Che sarà mai......... invece di diventare persone che affrontano una vecchiaia valida e presumibilmente serena, avrete enfisemi garantiti, problemi coronarici, epatici e renali, ma tanto si deve morire...........
Premesso che a nessuno viene in tasca qualcosa se gli altri fumano, nulla osta a che prendiate come carta straccia queste informazioni.
Personalmente sono molto tollerante, non stresso i fumatori nè chiedo mai che spengano la sigaretta anche se fumano dove non dovrebbero...........ma questo non toglie che sappia molto bene cosa porta il fumo di sigaretta, e il fatalismo in questa faccenda non elimina il problema. 
Vicino a dove abito c'è proprio in centro del respiro...............molto noto ed apprezzato, le persone che girano con la bombola a ossigeno, che hanno enfisemi e che si "guadagnano" il respiro sono spesso ex fumatori e stanno messi peggio degli asmatici classici.
ente che va dai 50 anni in su....... e tutti a dire, se lo avessi saputo!!! Lo sapevano ma si comportavano col fatalismo o con la solita convinzione che a loro non sarebbe capitato.
Scusate la filippica, ma lo spettacolo che vedo spesso mi intimorisce e gli pneumologi dicono sempre: "Perchè prepararsi una vita così grama proprio alla fine". Ecco perchè parlo con veemenza............io una lastra di uno che ha fumato 30 anni l'ho vista..........è nera, i polmoni sono come la fuliggine.......... si restringono e in certi punti diventano inerti, cioè non si contraggono e senza contrazioni, in quella parte niente respiro.
Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Come la fate lunga..................fumate finchè vi pare!
> Lancillotto vi ha detto che vita del cavolo fa per accudire sua madre fumatrice incallita che adesso fa PESARE la sua vita o presunta tale su chi le sta intorno. Bell'esempio di libertà che non lede quella altrui.
> La libertà di morire per ciò che si vuole l'avete...... e siccome si muore perchè si è vivi, è anche vero che si muore anche per COME si è vissuto.
> La manfrina della malattia fulminante e del coccolone a 18 anni vale quella del biglietto della lotteria.............capita, ma se mi dite che il fumo non ha effetti collaterali significa che avete deciso di vedere quello che vi pare circa le sue patologie connesse.
> ...


Scusa Bruja, una piccola correzione...... la lastra di un fumatore è BIANCA perchè la lastra lavora in "negativo". Rimane bianca la parte che non lascia passare i raggi X perchè la massa (calcifica, tumorale, o inerte) riflette indietro e non imprime la lastra fotosensibile.....

p.s.
mia madre ha solo il 15% dei polmoni ancora funzionanti, infatti con la spirometria riesce a malapena a soffiare poco più di un litro d'aria


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Febbraio 2007)

*non c'è speranza*

Non ho mai visto nessuno negare l'evidenza come i fumatori ...e i traditori 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















..fanno perfino finta che non ci siano conseguenze sull'aspetto della pelle.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...e dei denti


----------



## Lettrice (8 Febbraio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ho mai visto nessuno negare l'evidenza come i fumatori ...e i traditori
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I denti basta pulirli P/R... i dentisti fanno miracoli e anche le creme  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Chiaramento non con 30 sigarette al giorno 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma io fumo intorno a 2 o 3 al giorno... se crepo non sara' per quello


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Febbraio 2007)

*...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> I denti basta pulirli P/R... i dentisti fanno miracoli e anche le creme
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..con 2 o 3 ..non ci sono problemi ..peggio il caffé...
..a me proprio ripugna ..ma 2 o 3 è questione di gusto come per menta o liquerizia (bleh la liquerizia..)​


----------



## Lettrice (8 Febbraio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ..con 2 o 3 ..non ci sono problemi ..peggio il caffé...​
> ..a me proprio ripugna ..ma 2 o 3 è questione di gusto come per menta o liquerizia (bleh la liquerizia..)​


mhhhhhh liquerizia... slurp... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Qua hanno una liquerizia salata buonissima


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Febbraio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> mhhhhhh liquerizia... slurp...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


salata???

io adoro la liquerizia, come il caffè e la menta, ma la liquerizia salata è la prima volta che la sento.....


----------



## Lettrice (8 Febbraio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> salata???
> 
> io adoro la liquerizia, come il caffè e la menta, ma la liquerizia salata è la prima volta che la sento.....


Ottima


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Febbraio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ottima


Adesso sono curioso, devo scoprire se da qualche parte è in vendita qui in Italia......


----------



## Lettrice (8 Febbraio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Adesso sono curioso, devo scoprire se da qualche parte è in vendita qui in Italia......


Vuoi te ne spedisca un pacchetto?


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Febbraio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vuoi te ne spedisca un pacchetto?


 
uhmmmmm..... devo darti il mio indirizzo.......... uhmmmmmmm


----------



## Old Otella82 (8 Febbraio 2007)

io fumo!!

e sapete una cosa?! a me gli spot anti fumo o tutti i vari metodi di terrorismo psicologico (non metto in dubbio che sia vero eh per carità), fanno solo l'effetto di fumarmi una sigaretta in più controvoglia.

smetto quando voglio.. e non è la frase tipo del drogato, credo che non ci sia cerottino e gommina da masticare, o terapia di ipnosi che risolva il problema se non la volontà di smettere.

per ora mi piace fumare, o mi piaccio quando fumo, dipende. ma alla fine il risultato è lo stesso, smetterò per me stessa quando me stessa lo deciderà.


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Febbraio 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> io fumo!!
> 
> e sapete una cosa?! a me gli spot anti fumo o tutti i vari metodi di terrorismo psicologico (non metto in dubbio che sia vero eh per carità), fanno solo l'effetto di fumarmi una sigaretta in più controvoglia.
> 
> ...


Se hai letto i miei post, leggerai che non mi meraglia il tuo intervento, non tanto sull'affermazione "smetto quando voglio", ma sul fatto che nessuna propaganda avrà la capacità di far cambiare idea ad un fumatore.

Come ho detto a mia madre gli è stato detto per decenni di smettere, solo quando il medico gli ha detto che le rimaneva forse un anno di vita, ha smesso di colpo contravvenendo i suoi propositi che sarebbe morta un anno prima, ma avrebbe proseguito fino alla fine.....


----------



## Old Otella82 (8 Febbraio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> *Se hai letto i miei post*, leggerai che non mi meraglia il tuo intervento, non tanto sull'affermazione "smetto quando voglio", ma sul fatto che nessuna propaganda avrà la capacità di far cambiare idea ad un fumatore.
> 
> Come ho detto a mia madre gli è stato detto per decenni di smettere, solo quando il medico gli ha detto che le rimaneva forse un anno di vita, ha smesso di colpo contravvenendo i suoi propositi che sarebbe morta un anno prima, ma avrebbe proseguito fino alla fine.....


 
...ehm... no.
ammetto che leggere ogni volta 6-7 pagine di discussione mi faccia fatica. a meno che non mi metta ad esprimere opinioni sulla storia di qualcuno (cosa per la quale serve un minimo di cronologia e di riflessione), non è raro che salti dalla prima all'ultima.

sì, diciamo che sono una statistica piena. anche mio padre ha smesso dopo l'infarto.. 
o scegli di farlo perchè ti va, per ragioni tue, decidendo un giorno e agendo di conseguenza, o ti fanno passare la voglia con uno spavento da capogiro.. e allora smetti perchè tra parlar di morte e morire c'è un abisso!


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Febbraio 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> ...ehm... no.
> ammetto che leggere ogni volta 6-7 pagine di discussione mi faccia fatica. a meno che non mi metta ad esprimere opinioni sulla storia di qualcuno (cosa per la quale serve un minimo di cronologia e di riflessione), non è raro che salti dalla prima all'ultima.
> 
> sì, diciamo che sono una statistica piena. anche mio padre ha smesso dopo l'infarto..
> o scegli di farlo perchè ti va, per ragioni tue, decidendo un giorno e agendo di conseguenza, o ti fanno passare la voglia con uno spavento da capogiro.. e allora smetti perchè tra parlar di morte e morire c'è un abisso!


tranquilla che non sei obbligata a leggere tutte le pagine dei post, anch'io quando entro in discussioni già da tempo avviate, leggo a campione dando più attenzione a chi ha aperto il thread e in seconda battuta a chi ha fatto un numero maggiore di interventi.

Lo avevo rilevato solo perchè a volte si vuole dire qualcosa di simile, ma si vuole sfumare diversamente, oppure non ci si rende conto di aver espresso la stessa opinione.


----------

